# Good Japanese made jackson RR V?



## MoshJosh (Oct 31, 2013)

Missed out on a killer Craigslist deal that would have cured my jackson GAS so I'm hoping you jackson experts can point me in the right direction. I'd prefer a randy rhoads V but might settle for a dinky, Japanese made, not gonna break the bank, would love a Floyd and maple fret board but that's not a must?


----------



## MoshJosh (Nov 1, 2013)

Doesn't even have to be Japanese maybe just quality


----------



## feraledge (Nov 1, 2013)

You'll get a solid deal on a MIJ RR, but might have to wait for a good deal to pop up. 
RR3s are bolt on. Definitely solid guitars. RR5s are neck thru. If you wait long enough you can sometimes see RR1s going for around $1000, but that's not super common. 
You might be able to find an older Japanese Professional. The Std and Pro models are solid. Both of those are neck thru. 
RR24M sounds perfect for what you're looking for. The Dinky equivalent is DK2M. Those will be much easier to come by.
You're not going to go wrong with any of the above.


----------



## Itchyman (Nov 1, 2013)

Look for a Jackson Stars RR.


----------



## MoshJosh (Nov 1, 2013)

feraledge said:


> You'll get a solid deal on a MIJ RR, but might have to wait for a good deal to pop up.
> RR3s are bolt on. Definitely solid guitars. RR5s are neck thru. If you wait long enough you can sometimes see RR1s going for around $1000, but that's not super common.
> You might be able to find an older Japanese Professional. The Std and Pro models are solid. Both of those are neck thru.
> RR24M sounds perfect for what you're looking for. The Dinky equivalent is DK2M. Those will be much easier to come by.
> You're not going to go wrong with any of the above.



What kinda prices do all those go for if you had to ball park it


----------



## feraledge (Nov 1, 2013)

Based on what I've been seeing...

RR3 - $300-400
RR5 - $400-600
RR1 - $1000-1500
Std Pro - $300-500
Professional - $300-600
RR24M - $500-800
DK2M - $300-500


----------



## feraledge (Nov 1, 2013)

You can usually find new RRMG Pro Models with dinged tips in the $600-800 range too. They appear to have not given much thought to the boxing and shipping situation.


----------



## MoshJosh (Nov 1, 2013)

In your opinion what's the best value?


----------



## guitarfreak1387 (Nov 1, 2013)

much love for the rr3, so nice i ended up buying two of them and they are still in my collection.


----------



## fastmerc (Nov 1, 2013)

pmed ya


----------



## MoshJosh (Nov 1, 2013)

Alright I'll look in to the rr3s though the rr5s are pretty sexy


----------



## feraledge (Nov 1, 2013)

I really liked my RR3. If there's a budget for an RR1 I'd definitely go that route. 
In an ideal world I'd go Custom Select, unfinished neck/maple board. But that's some serious investment. 
I would probably base it off the best deal available, they're all good guitars.


----------



## MoshJosh (Nov 1, 2013)

Are the rr3s original Floyd rose? That's what seller said http://www.ebay.com/itm/121205652227?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## feraledge (Nov 1, 2013)

MoshJosh said:


> Are the rr3s original Floyd rose? That's what seller said 1998 Jackson RR3 Rhoads Guitar Blue Trans Made in Japan No Reserve 717669757267 | eBay



Seller is way off. That's a later JTLP trem. As a side note, I'd avoid MIJ Jacksons with chrome hardware. Not as solid as the earlier black hardware versions. Also have shitty pickups (Duncan designed). But that is most definitely NOT an OFR or FR Special. 
It's also not from 96. It's a later run RR3 and they aren't worth quite as much as the earlier versions with black hardware and better pickups. 

From the JCF forum: 


> 1996 saw the end of the Professional series guitars and a new serial number format. All MIJ bolt on guitars received a 7 digit serial number starting at 9600000 increasing sequentially as more guitars are built, this system continues to this day for MIJ guitars (as of the start of 2010 the serial numbers are up to approximately 9850000).


Import Serial Number / Country of Origin FAQ


----------



## MoshJosh (Nov 1, 2013)

So what should I look for in an rr3 and rr5s. Also thanks for your advice!


----------



## DeepSixed (Nov 1, 2013)

Before the Japanese line was discontinued, the RR3 and RR5 were revamped one last time and got Seymour Duncan Jazz/JB pickups vs. the Duncan Designed pickups and 1000 series Floyd Rose trems - these are called "Original" Floyds but are made in Korea and sold only for OEM use. I have an RR5FR that I bought as a Musician's Friend Stupid Deal of the Day when they were discontinued and it's an excellent playing and sounding guitar.


----------



## feraledge (Nov 1, 2013)

DeepSixed said:


> Before the Japanese line was discontinued, the RR3 and RR5 were revamped one last time and got Seymour Duncan Jazz/JB pickups vs. the Duncan Designed pickups and 1000 series Floyd Rose trems - these are called "Original" Floyds but are made in Korea and sold only for OEM use. I have an RR5FR that I bought as a Musician's Friend Stupid Deal of the Day when they were discontinued and it's an excellent playing and sounding guitar.



If I'm not mistaken only the RR5FRs have the 02000 "OFR". All RR3s have JTLP trems, but there are some that are better than others.


----------



## feraledge (Nov 1, 2013)

MoshJosh said:


> So what should I look for in an rr3 and rr5s. Also thanks for your advice!



No problem. 
I'd look for solid condition, black hardware and non-Duncan Designed pickups. 

Oh yeah, and this finish looks killer:


----------



## MoshJosh (Nov 1, 2013)

I know it isn't a jackson but might this be a suitable stand in ESP Alexi 600 Blacky Alexi Laiho Signature Electric Guitar with Upgrades 840248022743 | eBay


----------



## Itchyman (Nov 1, 2013)

Jackson Stars have all the specs and quality of the Jackson USA models, but their made by Japanese hands instead. 

My Jackson Stars has a gold OFR, Seymour Duncan JB/59's, quatersawn maple neck-thru, ebony, ash..


----------



## MoshJosh (Nov 1, 2013)

Itchyman said:


> Jackson Stars have all the specs and quality of the Jackson USA models, but their made by Japanese hands instead.
> 
> My Jackson Stars has a gold OFR, Seymour Duncan JB/59's, quatersawn maple neck-thru, ebony, ash..



Havent ever seen any for sale what do they usually go for?


----------



## guitarfreak1387 (Nov 2, 2013)

I have both versions of the RR3. i will say that the later model (real duncans/black hardware) for some reason plays better, dont know if its the just the pickups but they were night and day when i play mine back to back. though they are both great sounding and playing guitars from the get go.


----------



## Itchyman (Nov 3, 2013)

I got my Jackson Stars used for $1000USD. Well worth the premium.


----------



## Misfit (Dec 7, 2013)

PM'd


----------



## underthecurve (Dec 7, 2013)

The Rhoads pro and the pro standard made in the early 90s are where it is at hands down. The guitars made during that time period were of similar quality and almost similars specs to their usa counterparts. Rumor is they were starting to eat into the RR1 sales, which is why you see more spec and quality differentiation in the later 90s. This guy does a pretty good comparo Jackson Rhoads guitars, In-depth comparison of the Rhoads Pro and the RR1


----------



## Blackwinged (Dec 7, 2013)

I'd say go for an RR24M definately. This thing is a screamer, I had one but sold it unfortunately, I wish I kept it. She was a beast even unplugged. Also I would recommend an RR5FR maybe and - YES - look for a top-line Jackson Stars (these you can identify by OFR/schaller bridge, bound ebony fretboard with pearl inlays and duncan/EMG pickups). Stars are made amazingly, much better than export Japanese Jacksons. Also do not recommend the RR-3 - maybe it's just me but I didn't like it very much over all. Though it was a solid guitar I prefer neck-throughs. That's it, I think. =)


----------



## rainbowbrite (Dec 10, 2013)

feraledge said:


> You can usually find new RRMG Pro Models with dinged tips in the $600-800 range too. They appear to have not given much thought to the boxing and shipping situation.



 this is quite true. I am not sure why musician's friend bothers stocking them anymore given their expansive selection of utterly fubared returned RR's and king v's in their used section.


----------



## craigny (Dec 11, 2013)

My bud had a RR5 and its a great guitar..i think he paid like 1100 new like people have said id think you could snag one in thr 500-700 range?


----------

